# Solved: Won't finalize CD-R and DVD+R



## ACER_5736Z (Sep 25, 2012)

I am using Ashapmoo, and it's a nice program, but it cannot finalize my cd/dvd after burning it, What to do ?


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

It depends on what type of cd/dvd your writing.A music cd to play on any cd player will automatically be finalised but a data cd\dvd the option is there to finalise or not under change options after you have added your files.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try CDBurnerXP and see if you have any better luck.


----------



## ACER_5736Z (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok it works out with cd, but when i burn data dvd+r it burns successfully but when i insert it i see that its empty, and when i try to finalise it. WHY is that ?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

When you insert it where?


----------



## ACER_5736Z (Sep 25, 2012)

Well when I insert it in my dvd+rw recorder/player it shows me dvd+r, which is stupid isn't it, and on pc it shows me that it's actually empty, so i have successfully burned nothing. I was burning a data dvd with movie, I hadn't got any problems before.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So you can't burn any DVD disks? Why do you think this is an issue with finalizing the session? What error are you getting to indicate this? It sounds like your burner simply failed. CD and DVD burning and reading use different lasers. It's possible for one to work and the other to not. It means the drive is bad.


----------



## ACER_5736Z (Sep 25, 2012)

OK, whatever forget about it


----------

